# 2003 Altima power seat motor issues



## amn70 (Apr 23, 2013)

Have an 03 Altima with the drivers side power seat option. Today the the forward/back mechanism suddenly jammed and the seat won't travel back and forth. The motor on the right side of drivers seat spins and the right side of the seat wants to move and does move a drop but but is being held up because the left side of the seat does not budge. Upon closer inspection I noticed that the left side motor does activate, although makes a bit of a grinding noise irs associated the steel threaded rod does not turn at all.
The motor on the right side of the drivers seat also works and its associated large steel threaded rod does indeed turn. So it seems to me that the left motor somehow has disengaged from the threaded rod. Would love to know what I am in for as far cost to repair and what exactly could be the cause. Also is there any way to manually turn the threaded rods to temporarily move the seat. Any advicewould be appreciated?

Thanks,
Adam


----------

